# Toro 826 OE oil filler tube



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

My Toro 826OE has an 1150 Briggs engine that has an oil filler tube with a dipstick / filler cap assembly. While running, the cap vibrates a lot and sometimes comes loose and or starts spitting oil from under the cap onto the blower. The cap doesn't fit tightly on the tube. Is there supposed to be a gasket under the cap? 

Can't find a parts breakdown or the engine to check it out. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bosco659 said:


> My Toro 826OE has an 1150 Briggs engine that has an oil filler tube with a dipstick / filler cap assembly. While running, the cap vibrates a lot and sometimes comes loose and or starts spitting oil from under the cap onto the blower. The cap doesn't fit tightly on the tube. Is there supposed to be a gasket under the cap?
> 
> Can't find a parts breakdown or the engine to heck it out. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


 there is suppose to be an o-ring under there that keeps it tight


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Tried to get one at the dealer but they needed the serial number of the machine that I unfortunately didn't have itch me. Is it an actual o ring or a flat rubber gasket?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Should be an actual "O" ring. You can take your dipstick to an auto parts store and see if they have one on hand. Might not be oil resistant but for a buck or two it would get you through the season and you could worry about it when it's warm out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

take the dipstick to your favorite friendly hardware store. to match it up there is nothing special about that o-ring...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know if there is a difference in what Toro uses but I do know there is a huge difference in the O rings used for fuel systems and the ones you'd get at a hardware store for a kitchen faucet. I am not sure what an auto parts store or hardware store might hand you that would fit. Might be for water and starts swelling when in contact with oil or it might be gas and oil resistant and you're good.

All I'm trying to say is get something to stop the leakage and keep the machine clean and if you notice it starts to swell then you need to get the right part. I'm positive the OEM one is formulated to withstand oil and hydrocarbons since it's going to be in constant contact with both.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

The dealer tried about 4 different o rings and none of them fit properly. I wanted to use the blower today so last night I looked in my tool box and found some 1/16" thick cork gasket. I cut out a donut shaped piece and fit it into the recess of the oil cap. It was a bit tight so I lubed it with a bit of grease and left it overnight. This morning it was a perfect fit.

I will still order the o ring from the dealer.


----------

